# His Gayness in action



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX-CP1wN1-M"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX-CP1wN1-M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Holy****.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Sweet find!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Funny title.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bust.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

He has all the athleticism, size and skills to be a truly great NBA player. The question is whether he has the motivation and consistency. Those types of issues are enormous and the odds may be against him finding the necessary desire to be consistently great.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

What a show! :biggrin:


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

everything but basketball.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

He put it here,because thats what Rudy Gay is gonna be in 5 years.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

TiMVP2 said:


> He put it here,because thats what Rudy Gay is gonna be in 5 years.



zing!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This might be the wrong forum for this


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> He put it here,because thats what Rudy Gay is gonna be in 5 years.


to answer above poster


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> He put it here,because thats what Rudy Gay is gonna be in 5 years.


Nice


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Bust.


When he wins Rookie of the Year, he's gonna bust on your face.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Too bad the Blazers already have him. The only difference is that he's called Darius Miles here in the northwest and everyone's calling for his head.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Straight up nasty.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Yep, he sure can dunk alright...


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

I like Gays.....



















....athleticism, power and strength


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

sMaK said:


> When he wins Rookie of the Year, he's gonna bust on your face.



McDonalds has rookie of the year awards? I always thought it was newcomer of the month.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I like how that guy had nothing better to do on New Year's Eve. Good vid though.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Could be the next big thing, could be the next NO-thing.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I seriously believe he has the makings of another LeBron. I sound so stupid saying that, but I just love...Gay. Wow. That was awkward.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

1337 said:


> I seriously believe he has the makings of another LeBron. I sound so stupid saying that, but I just love...Gay. Wow. That was awkward.



I'd put a good size bet on Gay never coming close to the level of Lebron.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unlike many others, I actually think Rudy Gay will be a pretty good player.

Consider this was the top 10 for 2004:

1. Dwight Howard
2. Shaun Livingston
3. Marvin Williams
4. Al Jefferson
5. Josh Smith
6. LaMarcus Aldridge
7. Dorell Wright
8. Rudy Gay
9. Sebastian Telfair
10. JR Smith

That's as good of a top 10 as you're going to ever find. I think he'll be alright.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'll be interested to see how many jerseys he sells.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

sMaK said:


> When he wins Rookie of the Year, he's gonna bust on your face.


Not gonna happen.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

HKF said:


> Unlike many others, I actually think Rudy Gay will be a pretty good player.
> 
> Consider this was the top 10 for 2004:
> 
> ...


Lenny Cooke was up there,in his top list but where is he now?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I know. I was exaggerating like no other. But seriously, he's going to be good. Not to mention he'll be one of the biggest entertainers in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TiMVP2 said:


> Lenny Cooke was up there,in his top list but where is he now?


No Lenny Cooke is from the 2002 HS class. Sorry.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> No Lenny Cooke is from the 2002 HS class. Sorry.


 Shake it like a salt shaka


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I'll be interested to see how many jerseys he sells.


 :clap:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

HKF said:


> No Lenny Cooke is from the 2002 HS class. Sorry.



I mean he was up there in his class! with amare,and redick,and melo.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

One thing to notice about that video.

Does Gay have jaw-dropping athleticism? Yeah, no denying that.

But notice on all of those fancy drives to the basket where he cuts through 5 people and dunks on them. Look at the scoreboard in the corner. UConn has that number to the left of them, but only one of their opponents in that video did, too...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This HS class was filled with talent.

Andray Blatche (5th year player, but originally a 2004 HS class representative), Joakim Noah, Kyle Lowry, Rajon Rondo, Shawne Williams (5th year player), Corey Brewer, Al Horford, Daniel Gibson, Devon Hardin

This is going to be looked at as one of those HS classes that put tons of players in the NBA (ala 1995). 

All I'm saying is when you look at the collective talent of someone like Gay and realize he was regarded as one of the top 10 players in this class, don't be shocked when he's really good. Calhoun has a pretty good track record with wings, but I think I finally realized that Rudy isn't a slacker, he's just unselfish. Someone like Josh Smith is the same way. People think he's not a hard worker, but he's willing to sacrifice his game. 

We used to applaud that, but now we use that against players.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> but I think I finally realized that Rudy isn't a slacker, he's just unselfish. Someone like Josh Smith is the same way. People think he's not a hard worker, but he's willing to sacrifice his game.
> 
> We used to applaud that, but now we use that against players.


That may be the most intelligent thing I've ever read on this site. When you're playing with 5 other NBA players and 3 first rounders, and still lead the team in scoring, that's not a bad accomplishment. Nobody realizes how many shots Rashad and Denham took from Rudy, and rightfully so, because they were experienced seniors.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> This might be the wrong forum for this


What, you think rudy gay is going to undrafted? This is definatly the most appropriate forum for this thread. Man there are alot of Gay bashers here:biggrin:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

what numbers do you think he'll eventually put up if he gets drafted by a team like atlanta who is filled with swingmen, but from the looks of it josh smith has grown from his rookie year he's more 6'10 than 6'9 so if he gains 10-15 pounds by next year than maybe he could be the hawks center and maybe rudy could be are 3 marvin is going to be are 4 it will be a very athletic fronline, maybe it will end up being the most athletic of all time but thats if the hawks pick him which the chance of that is pretty slim.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> what numbers do you think he'll eventually put up if he gets drafted by a team like atlanta who is filled with swingmen, but from the looks of it josh smith has grown from his rookie year he's more 6'10 than 6'9 so if he gains 10-15 pounds by next year than maybe he could be the hawks center and maybe rudy could be are 3 marvin is going to be are 4 it will be a very athletic fronline, maybe it will end up being the most athletic of all time but thats if the hawks pick him which the chance of that is pretty slim.


What? LOL


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> what numbers do you think he'll eventually put up if he gets drafted by a team like atlanta who is filled with swingmen, but from the looks of it josh smith has grown from his rookie year he's more 6'10 than 6'9 so if he gains 10-15 pounds by next year than maybe he could be the hawks center and maybe rudy could be *are* 3 marvin is going to be *are* 4 it will be a very athletic fronline, maybe it will end up being the most athletic of all time but thats if the hawks pick him which the chance of that is pretty slim.


are = our 

Josh Smith will never play center in the NBA.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

These two players were born 1 day apart:

Player A:

6'9" / 215lbs - 12.3PPG, 9.2REB, 1.3AST, 1STL, 3.1BLK

Player B:

6'9" / 220lbs - 15.2PPG, 6.4REB, 2.1ASST, 1.8STL, 1.6BLK 

Pretty even matchup until you consider that Player B plays SF (and perhaps one day SG) while the other player plays PF.

Thomas gets a ton of love because he yells after his blocks. Gay gets much less because he didn't always want to be the go to guy on a team with 3-4 first round picks and 6 overall draft picks.

If you are drafting based on best player on the board, I find it hard to believe you take an equi-aged, equi-athlethic and equi-skinny 6'9" PF over a 6'9" SF.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

sov82 said:


> These two players were born 1 day apart:
> 
> Player A:
> 
> ...


It's cool how little stats mean, right?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

"coming to a*n* NBA city near you"

great


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Too bad the Blazers already have him. The only difference is that he's called Darius Miles here in the northwest and everyone's calling for his head.


darius miles wouldnt last a season under calhour. hes too stupid . rudy gay is a far better worker and has a far higher iq. poor comparison to make.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Bust.


 surely not


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> I mean he was up there in his class! with amare,and redick,and melo.


It's irrelevant because he wasn't in the 2004 class, so there's no comparison. But even so, Lenny Cooke should not have failed. It's all his own fault.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

so, anyone else want in the club I started 2 months ago?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I support Gay flights!

What would the closest-to-concensus grade on his D be? I don't really care if he's not maxing out, some of these guys that are going to get drafted after him just won't be as good even with an effort disparity.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

heh, that stats comparison was weird..

but to answer a previous question, i'd get his jersey if i saw it (well, depending on the team) 
IF

he wore number 1.

that would just be hilarious. absolutely brilliant.
haha


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

all the mumbo jumbo about rudy not being a hard worker is again , the media multiplying one thing by 100000 times and putting a spin on what is completely not true on the basketball court. just like some people get caught up in the hype, other people get caught up in the anti hype. just like charlie v last year. so many raptor fans were going bananas when he was drafted, but when you read the scouting report something just stood out about him , you knew this guy was a baller made for success. gay is just like that. people want to focus on the negatives and ignore the world of positives around the players. charlie had a world of talent and positive things about him , but people just focused in on the stupid hard worker issue. but these are the people on the outside, they dont really know whats going on through charlies head. thankfully the raptors were able to draft the super talented youngster and not let the stupid media hype get to them . again people in the media dont know anything compared to the guy son the inside, its not even close. dont evaluate a player just based on what you hear, you have to look more closely to the issues, theres always another angle. some can call rudy passive, but others will call him unselfish and a team first player, which to me the ladder seems like the most appropriate. he was surroudned by older, more talented , senior nba-calibur players. rudy didnt try to be a hero or the go to guy , whic his a positive in its own way , it just shows he has no problem blending in and being one of the guys. which is essential for team play in the nba .

rudy will learn to dominate and take peopel over in some time. but hes only 19 . some people are just getting out of highschool at this age, its not fair to expect a 19 year old to take over a team full of 20 somethings who hvae had far more experience than him , and then bash him for it . people need to chill out , realize that a flower will not bloom until the time is right. rudy will come into his own at the right time , right now he did the right thing and played the right way . the team way . he didnt play the individual game, he played the team game. i want that . id rather have rudy gay than a guy who is selfish but puts up big numbers. rudy will be a success because of his selfish and selfless play , and one day when he has the experience and maturity .one day when he hits his early twenties and realizes what he is capable of he will become a monster . until then let him learn, gain experience and wisdom , and the team that drafts him will be very very happy in a few years.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

different_13 said:


> heh, that stats comparison was weird..
> 
> but to answer a previous question, i'd get his jersey if i saw it (well, depending on the team)
> IF
> ...


The level of maturity on this board is staggering. What is this 6th grade? Do you people actually find gay jokes to be humerous?


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

I honestly can say Gay is the closest thing I've seen to Kemp. As a Bulls fan I want him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, I find it odd when the draft is talked about on TV, they all talk about everyone else for #1 pick and leave Rudy out of the topic.

Almost feels like later on teams or people are gonna wonder why they did.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> The level of maturity on this board is staggering. What is this 6th grade? Do you people actually find gay jokes to be humerous?


dunno bout grades, don't have em in england.

but i was actually being dead serious, i think it'd be brilliant if he wore number 1, i'd get his jersey if it was near here.
'sides, twas perfectly in line with the question (about people getting his jersey)


and be happy, noone's made any rude-y gay jokes yet. though i spose they would be rather feeble.

but to answer your question, some gay jokes are humerous, as long as they're not distastefull (or just plain sick, obviously)


mw2889: to shawn kemp? kemp was way more built wasnt he? 6'10 ish?
n i thought gay's sposed to be more of a swingman (or pure 3, whatever)

or do you mean in gamestyle n attitude?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Shawn Kemp was a classic Power Forward, Rudy Gay is unquestionably a wing player. Horrible comparison.

By the way, do you guys remember when he was playing his first games at UConn and the announcers didn't know if they should call him "Gay", so they called him "Jay"? I thought that was hilarious. Rudy Jay with the ball.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Im hoping all the teams above the Rockets keep being losers and questioning his attitude so we can draft him and then he can so everyone up like Charlie did this season. I believe he is going to be a star, not sure if he will attain superstar status though.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

He could do all those oops in Phoenix in the first possession of the game.


----------

